# Mossberg 835 Tactical Turkey Project Done!



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 2, 2012)

Finally got my gun finished after a year.

Here's what I got in her:

Mossberg 835 Tactical Turkey 20" Barrel (RTAPG CAMO) 
Kicks GT Choke .670
Mossberg (RTAPG CAMO) Picatinny Rail
Eotech 512 (Gen II) Holographic Sight (RTAPG CAMO)
Gander Mountain Camo Gel Shotgun Sling

Going out to shoot her this weekend along with the Boy's 20 gauge.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 2, 2012)

I bet that pistol grip helps handle them 3.5 shells much better than traditional stock


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 2, 2012)

Im predicting blown patterns in an overbored 12 gauge choked down to 570.. Other than that, she looks real nice..


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 2, 2012)

That's real purty.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 2, 2012)

head buster for sure. nice


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 2, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> Im predicting blown patterns in an overbored 12 gauge choked down to 570.. Other than that, she looks real nice..



Shooting 3" #6's as directed by Kicks. Typo on the constriction.  Its a .670! LOL!


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Mar 2, 2012)

Might I suggest a cheek pad of some sorts, my buddy shoots 3.5" in his. Quite honestly the hardest kicking gun I have ever shot, hence the cheek pad because that collapsible stock can leave some nice bruises/cuts if you aint ready. All I'm saying is get your mind right or it will take you for a ride.


----------



## dkight (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great, would be interested in seeing how it patterns at 40 yards !


----------



## Spring Fever (Mar 2, 2012)

Man it really looks sweet!
I just did the same to my 835 and went with a Phoenix kick lite stock, it supposed to reduce the recoil up to 50% havent shot it yet so I dont know. I really like your red dot sight what brand is it? And how does it come up on you when you throw the gun up? Ive been nervouse to put one on because I thought it might set to high.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 2, 2012)

With the tactical stock it gives you that AR-15 feeling when you look thru the sight.  Has a huge sight picture which makes it easy to shoot with both eyes open. You can look all around and as soon as you look at the sight you are right back on target.  Its a holographic so you can bend and twist all you want but as long as the dot is on target it will hit where you aim. Its gonna be perfect so awkward shooting positions etc... Its an Eotech 512.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice gun. My new 535 tactical turkey is set up nearly the same. Mine patterns nicely at 40. I hope it throws buckshot the same too.


----------



## palmettoswamp (Mar 2, 2012)

DUCKAHOLIC86 said:


> Might I suggest a cheek pad of some sorts, my buddy shoots 3.5" in his. Quite honestly the hardest kicking gun I have ever shot, hence the cheek pad because that collapsible stock can leave some nice bruises/cuts if you aint ready. All I'm saying is get your mind right or it will take you for a ride.



3.5 inch=kick, no matter what gun. 

Good looking rig man. Love my mossberg 835 w/ .670 kicks choke shooting 3.5 #6


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Mar 3, 2012)

Got it all sighted in today.  the Winchester 3" 1 3/4oz #6's shot great thru it.  At 40 yards it has an excellent pattern.  A little tough getting the Eotech sighted in but as soon as I got it there it worked great.


----------



## timberghost78 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks good, hope ya get to try it on some birds.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2012)

SpurHuntinHillbilly said:


> A little tough getting the Eotech sighted in but as soon as I got it there it worked great.



Nice set-up.

What was tough about it?  Do you think the sight sits too high?


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sharp Looking gun. Hope you see one flopping thru that eotech. Good Luck!


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 16, 2012)

That gun looks nice


----------

